# safe adhesive for securing heat cord on a tile?



## Snapped (Aug 21, 2017)

Had a quick search but couldn't find the answer.

I'm making a heat tile, with heat cord coiled (in a circle) and sandwiched between two ceramic tiles.
I held the heat cord in place temporarily with electricians tape while I got the right design for the temp I need.

How/what do I use to hold the heat cord permanently in place on the tile? What is the safest thing to use?


Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have used standard roof and gutter sealant silicon. I believe it is pretty heat resistant. Hope that helps.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 21, 2017)

Selleys 3-in-1 from Bunnings or wherever is a great sealant/adhesive which I have used extensively in numerous applications. It has better adhesive properties, in a wider range of substrates, than most silicones, and is extremely tough. It has a slight petroleum smell initially, but this quickly dissipates as it cures over a few days. Comes in white and clear. It's what I would use without hesitation.

Jamie


----------



## Snapped (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you both, I think I'll take a trip to the local hardware store and see what they have. 

I threw out some roof/gutter sealant just a few months back, thinking I wouldn't need it again. Whoops. haha


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 21, 2017)

Haha always the way! You keep something for years and the day you throw it away you find a use for it.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 21, 2017)

I use aluminium tape, available from bunnings. It's in the building section. It's not-so-permanent unlike liquid nails.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 22, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> I use aluminium tape, available from bunnings. It's in the building section. It's not-so-permanent unlike liquid nails.



Although it may be less of a hazard in a situation like this, I never recommend any sort of sticky-backed tape anywhere in a reptile enclosure where there is any chance whatsoever that an animal can come into contact with it. It's an absolute rule for me that I never use tapes of any kind inside an enclosure. I do use the aluminium tape to spread heat from heat cords routed into the bottom of hatchy racks, but that is outside the tubs.

Jamie


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 22, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> Although it may be less of a hazard in a situation like this, I never recommend any sort of sticky-backed tape anywhere in a reptile enclosure where there is any chance whatsoever that an animal can come into contact with it. It's an absolute rule for me that I never use tapes of any kind inside an enclosure. I do use the aluminium tape to spread heat from heat cords routed into the bottom of hatchy racks, but that is outside the tubs.
> 
> Jamie


I completely agree, I think i had a brain fart on that one.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 24, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> I completely agree, I think i had a brain fart on that one.



Lol!


----------



## Snapped (Aug 24, 2017)

Jonesy1990 said:


> Haha always the way! You keep something for years and the day you throw it away you find a use for it.


Isn't it just! haha

Tile all done now, just waiting for the silicone to dry, it stinks. My local hardware didn't stock the Selleys 3 in 1, so I went with Sika roof and gutter sealant.


----------



## Scutellatus (Aug 24, 2017)

In regards to silicon it is always best to use a glass silicon that is aquarium safe. If any is ever ingested for some reason it shouldn't do any harm to the animal.


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 25, 2017)

i agree with you i scutellatus i use glass silicone to


----------

